
Dwarf Fortress' creator on how he's 42% towards simulating existence (2016) - bovermyer
https://www.pcgamer.com/dwarf-fortress-creator-on-how-hes-42-towards-simulating-existence/
======
jandrese
I like how he recognizes that Dwarf Fortress is basically outsider art in
computer games. He's the Henry Darger of electronic entertainment. Hopefully
unlike Darger he will finish the work before he dies.

------
pattisapu
Incidentally, the answer to the question of existence is 42 [1].

[1]
[http://hitchhikers.wikia.com/wiki/42](http://hitchhikers.wikia.com/wiki/42)

~~~
Fjolsvith
Right, but he's just simulating existence, not solving it.

